# Plastic Plunger Holders for Electronics to Wingers



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Does anyone know where to get those little black plastic plunger type buttons that are used to secure your TT Remote Receivers to your Winger .... other than the factory ?? 
Factory wants arm and leg $$ but if I have to I have to ....


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bullets Dad said:


> Does anyone know where to get those little black plastic plunger type buttons that are used to secure your TT Remote Receivers to your Winger .... other than the factory ??
> Factory wants arm and leg $$ but if I have to I have to ....


I gave up on those fasteners and use 3M Dual Lock. It is similar to velcro but much, much stronger and long lasting. It holds electronic receivers onto launchers much more securely than the fasteners that TT sells. It is self adhesive.

You can find more info about the product here: 
http://tinyurl.com/6ooo5











You can buy it lots of places online. Zinger Winger sells it under the name "RECEIVERLOK" but you can buy it cheaper elsewhere.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brett Riedlinger (Oct 11, 2004)

Do a search under Nylatch. Here's one site.

http://www.perlanesales.com/2_piece_nylatch.php


----------

